# BSOD Still appears



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2012)

Well guys Today i got my mobo back.(As you'll know the sound wasn't working).
Now sounds fine.
After i installed my gfx cards drivers.I restarted my computer and WOLAH BSOD  came .
Wth.Even now bsod comes 
Please tell me whats the problem


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

what's the BSOD error code ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2012)

Else post the screen dump on a file share.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 30, 2012)

If you can't just start OS without BSOD, just try to start your PC using igpu of motherboard (if you have any) and post the latest dump file, or analyze it yourself by using software like whocrushed.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2012)

No bsod now,I guess the gfx driver caused it

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	16393

*Additional information about the problem:*
  BCCode:	116
  BCP1:	FFFFFA8004EF14E0
  BCP2:	FFFFF88003E5E9E0
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	0000000000000002
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

BSOD is back!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 31, 2012)

either the psu or mainboard...

*msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff557263(v=VS.85).aspx


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2012)

^^ dafuq.Just 3 days back it came from repair or rma

this says
Bug Check 0x116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR (Windows Debuggers)

it is display drivers fault.Ill update my drivers and try again


----------



## Renny (Jul 31, 2012)

I was constantly getting BSOD with my 7300GT when I was using a cheap local PSU. Faulty PSU?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2012)

updated drivers NO BSOD Now will see for 2 3 days


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 31, 2012)

Might as well re-format your system.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2012)

theserpent said:


> No bsod now,I guess the gfx driver caused it
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
> ...



0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage or GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)

source

post your config details.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 1, 2012)

CM extreme 600w
hd 7750
amd 965 be
Today there was no BSOD.I updated to 12.6 drivers


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 1, 2012)

Extreme 600 W :s


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

PSU problem. 
May be it doesn't have the ca[ability to supply the needed power to 965BE &  7750 at the same time.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ Um guys ... i updated to the latest drivers no BSOD today


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2012)

^most probably a GPU driver issue...
if its not giving BSOD on driver update then
keep it under observation


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Um guys ... i updated to the latest drivers no BSOD today



what was your previous driver version - 12.4 ?? most probably it was conflicting with some other drivers but BSODs most of the time occurs for hardware issues rather than software so as _Zangetsu_ has said you need to keep the pc under observation and also do check for new bios update.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 2, 2012)

My old drivers was 12.3.After updating to 12.6 the BSOD at 1st computer startup has gone


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ Ok, thanks for the info.


----------

